# Bleialternative



## nicco (19. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
ich möchte mir in zukunft gerne bleie selber bauen ! es gibt ja im handel schon steinblei , die aber sehr teuer sind und deswegen würde ich mir sowelche gerne selbst bauen, d.h. einen stein suchen und einen wirbel mit 2k epoxyharzkleber befestigen. hält das? hat einer erfahrungen damit?

gibt es sonst noch alternativen zu blei?

gruß und vielen dank,nicco


----------



## Slick (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Ich hatte mir Steinbleie bestellt gehabt und bei einigen hatte sich der Draht(Öse),welche man an den Stein einklebt,gelöst.
Ich hab dann ganz normalen Harz für Glasfasermatten genommen und mit Härter angemischt und wieder angeklebt vorher aber mit Aceton sauber gemacht.Es hält bombenfest.Du mußt halt die Öse fixiern bis das Harz teils ausgehärtet ist und den Rest was übergelaufen ist kratzt mit einem Teppichmesser ab.

p.s. Steine mit einer Flex einschneiden an einer Seite(5mm) und als Öse kannste große Büroklammern nehmen(mitte durchtrennen umbiegen und einkleben).



http://img683.*ih.us/img683/6514/bild0029z.jpg





Cheers


----------



## Fanne (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleialternative*

http://www.angeln-24.de/artikel/article.php?article=44


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleialternative*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2857454#post2857454


----------



## volkerm (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hakuma


----------



## Theo254 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleialternative*

sry.. falscher trööt


----------



## sonstwer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hi Leute!

Auch ich habe mir schon Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie man das Blei als Grundgewicht ersetzen könnte. Der auslöser war ein Ansitz auf Quappen an der Oder bei Hochwasser, der mich durch Hänger Grundbleie im Wert von fast 20 Euro gekostet hat.
Die vielen bisher (auch in anderen Trööts) genannten Alternativen reichen ja von sinnvoll bis schwachsinnig, weil teilweise teurer als gekaufte Bleie oder eben an der Frage vorbei.
Ich werde jedenfalls diesen Winter dazu nutzen zwei Ideen mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
Zum einen habe ich mir überlegt, Grundgewichte aus gewöhnlichem Künstlerton zu formen und einesteils im Backofen auf höchster Stufe zu "brennen", oder nach dem Grillen einfach in die restliche Kohlenglut zu legen.
Als Ösen werde ich hierbei mit Büroklammern (entsprechend zurecht gebogen) und Schweißdraht experimentieren.
Da gebrannter Ton porös bleibt, gäbe es auch die Möglichkeit, die fertigen Gewichte anschließend mit Lockstoffen zu präparieren.
Zum anderen habe ich mir vorgenommen Gewichte aus flexiblem Fliesenkleber zu gießen. Dazu werde ich kleine Papiertütchen basteln, rund gedreht oder pyramidenförmig geknickt, in deren Spitzen ich die Drahtösen stecken werde. Dann wird der Fliesenkleber darübergegossen.
Der flexible Fliesenkleber ist nicht sehr teuer und hat den Vorteil, daß er nicht sofort zerspringt, wenn man mal bei einem Fehlwurf ein Hindernis (Brückenpfeiler o.ä.) trifft.
Außerdem hat er ein relativ hohes spezifisches Gewicht.
Bei diesen Versuchen werde ich, was die Mengen betrifft, systematisch vorgehen, damit ich später, sollte das ganze funktionieren, gezielt Grundgewichte der benötigten Gewichtsklasse herstellen kann.

Sowohl Ton als auch Fliesenkleber liegen in der Anschaffung weit unter dem Geldaufwand für handelsübliche Grundbleie.
Zu bedenken ist allerdings, darüber bin ich mir im Klaren, daß man mit diesen Alternativen seine Montage wohl deutlich kräftiger planen muß, da die geringere Dichte zu größeren Körpern führt, die auch den Wasserdruck in Fließgewässern deutlicher zu spüren bekommen.
Statt eines 30g Bleigewichtes sollte man dann wohl eher zu einem 50g Alternativgewicht greifen.

Ich wünsche euch allen noch viel Petri im neuen Angeljahr!
LG,
frank


----------



## volkerm (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hallo,

wenn es um die Kosten geht, habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Baustahl gemacht.
Entsprechende Reste bekommt man an der Baustelle für eine Runde Kaffee.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hallo,
Ich habe mal eine frage und zwar ob die Wirbel auch mit einer ganz normalen Heißklebepistole halten? Die Pistole hat eigentlich eine so hohe Klebkraft das der  Wirbel eigentlich dranhalten müsste oder? Oder sollte ich einen guten Sekundenkleber kaufen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Somkejumper (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Alte Schrauben und Muttern sind als Grundblei auch nicht zu verachten. Mit einem Stück Schnur versehen, dass natürlich dünner als die Hauptschnur ist, an den Wirbel. Bei einem Hänger reist die Schnur der mit der Mutter und die Montage ist gerettet.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Ich würde aber trotzdem lieber mit richtigen Steinen fischen da ich ein Gewässer kenne wo ich gute Steine bekomme|rolleyes und ich würde sehr gut sparen können wegen richtigen MIKA oder Fox Bleien.


----------



## sylvester69 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin gerade an ein paar Steine und hab sie mit einem Loch versehen.

Meine frage:
Hält das mir den zwei Komponentenkleber oder gibt es was besseres ?

#h


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (17. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Zweikomponentenkleber sollte ausreichen, ich bastel mir meine "Grundbleie" schon lange so...
Nur solltest du vielleicht mit dem Gedanken spielen, Wirbel einzukleben, statt Büroklammern, die reissen nicht aus und die Schnur kann sich nicht verdrehen.


----------



## nicco (18. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

hallo,
ich mache das jetzt immer so, dass ich klebstoff auf den stein bringe, den ich vorher zu ner kugel gerollt habe und da den wirbel eindrücke, das hält bombenfest und übersteht auch gewaltwürfe. außerdem erspare ich mir das lästige bohren.
gruß


----------



## feko (19. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Moin,zur Not kann man auch ganz normale Muttern als Laufbleie geben,kann man ja als Massenware kaufen
gruß


----------



## sylvester69 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hallo und guten Morgen

Bis jetzt hab ich eineige Steine angebohrt und mit verschieden klebern probiert.
Hab momentan kein zwei komponenten Kleber im Haus.
Sekundenkleber geht bis  jetzt ganz gut und auch Patex
Die ersten versuche werden es zeigen.

Bei gelegenheit werde ich auch noch mit zweikomponenten Knet ein versuch Starten.

Aber was ich versucht hab ist ,ich hab ne dünne Mono mit ner Glasperle eingeklebt und nee Schlaufe dran gemacht .

Wenn das hält ist mein Finanzeinsatz sehr  sehr klein nur halt meine Zeit.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Naja, machen kann man viel, aber ob das dann Sinn macht?!|uhoh:
Die Idee ist ganz nett und bei entsprechender Motivlage/Intension auch sinnig, aber dann sollte man es auch richtig machen.
Wenn man günstig Bleie haben will, dann kauft man die hier:
http://www.carpleads.de/shop/index.php?cPath=48_50&XTCsid=1t9hkifmgsso0bpk8fnk1coc72

Wenn man in schwierigen Gewässer gezwungen ist, auf Karpfen Verlustbleimontagen zu fischen(sprich Festbleimontagen mit kaum fixiertem Tailrubber auf dem Lead- Clip), damit sich das Blei im Drill aus der Montage ausklinkt, dann fertigt man sich Steinbleie, dann macht das Sinn.
Dann sollte man aber Wirbel im Stein verankern und zwar mit Epoxidharz oder einem Kleber (z.B. UHU plus endfest 300 2-K-Epoxidharzkleber), der letzlich auch nix anderes ist, als Epoxidharz. Gut dafür sind auch Spezialklebstoffe wie Vebatec:
http://www.vebatec.de/produkte/2k/sprint.php
oder Knete, wie diese:
http://www.das-angebot-der-woche.de/jbweld/

Normaler Sekundenkleber oder aus Alleskleber geformte Kügelchen, mit denen man ne Büroklammer oder sonstwas in die Kerbe oder Loch im Stein drückt, sind jedenfalls Schwachsinn hoch zehn, sowas macht vielleicht meine 4- jährige Tochter, weil sie es noch nicht besser weiß, aber das ist Kinderpfusch.|uhoh:
Daher macht es richtig oder gar nicht und dazu gehört eben auch, dass man sich schlau macht und sich erstmal mit der Thematik Klebstoffe und Klebetechniken befasst.(ich weiß, ist keine Stärke von euch jungen Leuten, geht euch schon in der Schule auf den Sack).:q


----------



## Tipp (19. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Moin nicco,

wenn du gutes geeignetes Werkzeug auftreiben kannst, dann kannst du Steine selbst bohren. Das geht ganz gut mit einem Dremel und guten Bohrern. 
Du kannst aber auch ohne weiteres alte Schrauben, Bleche usw. verwenden. Das belastet die Umwelt sogar oft weniger als Blei und man kann einiges sparen, wenn man Dinge nimmt, die man umsonst bekommt.
Wirbel kannst du mit Draht oder Angelschnur befestigen oder sie z.B. mit Zahnstochern oder Holzsplittern fixieren und mit Pattex einkleben. Achte aber darauf, dass die Materialien, die du verwendest, die Umwelt nicht zu sehr belasten.
Sei mal kreativ!


----------



## HBaerbel (19. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch über Alternativen zu Blei Gedanken gemacht. Nicht aus Kostengründen. Blei bekommt man vom Dachdecker meist kostenlos in verarbeitbarer Form. Mich bedrückt eher die die Gewässerbelastung der vielen Tonnen Blei die jedes Jahr durch Angler im Wasser versenkt werden. Nicht umsonst wird Blei soweit es geht nach und nach aus dem Alltag entfernt (Bleirohre, Bleizusätze im Treibstoff, Bleihaltige Lote). 
Für das Angeln hat Blei einen unschlagbaren Vorteil. Seine hohe Dichte. Das wird bei der Suche nach Alternativen oft vernachlässigt. Zum Vergleich: 
100g Blei entsprechen bei einer Dichte von 11,35g/cm³ etwa 9cm³. Da Wasser eine Dichte von 1g/cm³ hat, wiegt dieses Blei wegen des Auftriebes unter Wasser ca. 91g.
100g Kieselstein entsprechen bei einer Dichte von 2,2-2,5g/cm³ etwa 42cm³. Unter Wasser wiegt dieser Stein allerdings nur 58g. 
Wollte man ein Ersatzgewicht mit einem Stein herstellen welches unter Wasser auch 91g erzeugt, so bräuchte man einen Stein von ca. 65cm³ mit einem Gewicht von 156g.  
Der Stein wäre somit ca, 1,5mal so schwer und mehr als 7mal so groß wie ein entsprechendes Blei. Und dabei ist der erhöhte Strömungsdruck von Fließgewässern bei dem massiv größeren Volumen noch nicht berücksichtigt.

Möchte man nicht auf Gold oder Platin ausweichen gibt es eigentlich nur Eisen oder Stahl als günstige Alternative.  

Gruß
Baerbel


----------



## Pat 79 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*



feko schrieb:


> Moin,zur Not kann man auch ganz normale Muttern als Laufbleie geben,kann man ja als Massenware kaufen
> gruß



Wie viele Muttern willst du da an die Montage basteln ???

Hinzukommt das die Muttern meistens glänzen was ja in den meisten Fällen versucht wird zu vermeiden,

Ausserdem haben Muttern ein Innengewinde und sind somit scharfkantig. Dadurch wird nach und nach die Schnur angegriffen und reisst irgendwann. 
Ausgenommen du befestigst sie an nem Wirbel oder ähnlichem, aber da gibt es dann weit bessere Sachen die man nutzen kann.


----------



## feko (19. April 2011)

*AW: Bleialternative*

HM,ok,war ja nur so n Gedanke
gruß


----------



## angler888 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin relativ neue hier und auch auf der Suche nach Blei Alternativen. Da mir Steine eine zu geringe Dichte haben und ich kaum zum Basteln komme. Bräuchte ich eine empfehlung wo ich bleifreies "Blei" kaufen kann? 

Grüße


----------



## thanatos (26. September 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

die beste alternative ist natürlich gold-wer sichs leisten will.
zu stein bietet sich noch beton an.am besten gehen noch eisenstäbe
sollte man aber trotz lackierung extra einpacken die rostflecken sind 
doof.nehme ich wenn ich stabförmige gewichte brauche.vielleicht 
findet man mal ´n stück edelstahl auf dem schrottplatz


----------



## angler888 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Hi thanatos, das mit dem Gold wird nichts werden  aber ich hab mich zum Thema bleifreies Angeln bei Dr. Google mal schlau gemacht. 

Hat vll. jemand Erfahrung mit den Produkten dieser Anbieter bzw. gibt es noch anderer?: 

https://www.steelangler.com/


http://www.angelsport.de/pages/cate...-zubehoer/angel-bleie/naturgewichte-bleifrei-
Was verbirgt sich hinter "Natur" ? 

http://www.waterlit.de/


----------



## jkc (26. September 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*



angler888 schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport.de/pages/cate...-zubehoer/angel-bleie/naturgewichte-bleifrei-
> Was verbirgt sich hinter "Natur" ?
> 
> http://www.waterlit.de/



Hi, ein "natürlich" bleifarbenes, d. h. unbeschichtetes Blei...

Grüße JK


----------



## angler888 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ein "natürlich" bleifarbenes, d. h. unbeschichtetes Blei...
> 
> Grüße JK



Das hab ich mir anfangs auch gedacht aber bei genauerem Durchlesen - siehe da: 
Naturgewichte *(Bleifrei)* zum TOP-Preis.
*http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...gewichte-bleifrei-/grundblei-natur/detail.jsf

**Hat das schon jemand probiert? *

*sonst gibts ja noch die zwei anderen  


*


----------



## thanatos (27. September 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

sind ja ganz schön stolze preise,leider sind keine daten des spezivischen
gewichts dabei,da würde ich doch wenns ums geld geht besser selbst 
basteln


----------



## GeorgeB (28. September 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Naturbleie ohne Bleianteil ...

Was ist das für ein Unfug? Blei ist ein chemisches Element. Entweder ist es Blei, oder ein Gewicht anderer Art. Und wenn die Inhaltsstoffe des Gewichtes nicht angegeben sind, darf man durchaus misstrauisch werden. 

Bei rostendem und dementsprechend "sauigem" Stahl braucht man das 1,5 fache Volumen, um ein bestimmtes Gewicht zu erreichen, bei den anderen hier genannten Materialien das 3 bis 5 fache. Stahl hat zudem einen fast 5 mal so hohen Schmelzpunkt wie Blei, und müsste lackiert werden. Das Rohmaterial ist natürlich billiger. Keine Ahnung, wie sich das auf die Produktionskosten auswirkt. 

Wenn man Bleibenutzung unterbindet muss vorher zumindest abgeklärt werden, dass die Ersatzstoffe auch wirklich umweltfreundlicher sind, was in vielen Fällen langfristig bezweifelt werden darf.

Die Lösungen mit Steinen, so die Wirbel mit 100 %ig umweltfreundlichem Kleber angebracht werden, finde ich schon klasse. Billig und effektiv.

PS: Wer kritisiert hier gebogene Nägel als Haken? Wollt ihr euch über meine ersten Angelversuche vor über 40 Jahren lustig machen?


----------



## angler888 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Die Bezeichnung "Naturblei ohne Bleianteil!" ist wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen. 

Bezüglich spezifisches Gewicht: 
Stahl hat 7,8g/cm³
Blei hat 11,342 g/cm3

Daher hat Stahl um ca. 1/3 mehr Volumen bei gleichem Gewicht. Das ist meiner Meinung nach noch akzeptable im Vergleiche zu Steinen. 

Rost ist zwar nicht schön aber er ist wenigstens nicht giftig!


----------



## Chiforce (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

An alle Anzweifler von bleifreiem "Blei":

Die dinger werden "Blei" genannt, weil das sich im Angeljargon so etabliert hat......... 

Die "bleifreien" bestehen aus Zinn oder anderen "bleifreien" Legierungen.

Könnte man also auch "Zinn" oder "Legierungs-Angel-Absenkgewicht" oder so nennen, aber bei "Blei" weiss der Angler was er damit machen soll!!!


----------



## Purist (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Wie giftig ist Angelblei (feste Form) im Vergleich zu dem Bleieintrag, der ohnehin in deutlich kleinerer Form (z.B. durch Regenwasser/Staubform) noch immer jährlich in deutsche Binnengewässer gelangt? Laut einem verlinkten Artikel in Wikipedia waren das im Jahr 2000 noch 300t. 
Wenn auch noch in normalem Boden 2-60mg Blei pro Kg stecken, kann sich jeder ausrechnen, was da (natürlich) schon im Wasser ist. 

Dass die Bleiproduktion/Verarbeitung generell mit Problemen/erhöhter Umweltbelastung einhergeht, streite ich nicht ab. Aber beim Thema Angelblei weiss ich auch nicht recht, ob da mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird.


----------



## angler888 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*

Nur weil schon sehr viel im Wasser bzw. im Boden ist sollte nicht noch mehr dazu kommen. 

Warum sind z.B. die Reifenwuchtbleie verboten worden, wenn Blei (auch in fester Form) nicht giftig sein soll? 

- Natürlich wird der Begriff "Blei" weiter bestehen auch wenns kein Blei mehr ist.


----------



## Purist (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*



angler888 schrieb:


> Nur weil schon sehr viel im Wasser bzw. im Boden ist sollte nicht noch mehr dazu kommen.
> 
> Warum sind z.B. die Reifenwuchtbleie verboten worden, wenn Blei (auch in fester Form) nicht giftig sein soll?



Weil die Bearbeitung/Herstellung von Blei problematisch ist. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass Blei natürlich im jedem Boden steckt, und auch selbst dann durch den Menschen ins Grundwasser/in Gewässer gelangt, wenn er kein verbleites Benzin nutzt, Angelblei versenkt oder es für andere Zwecke nutzt. 
Selbst Angelblei in kleinster Schrotform, ist ungefährlicher und leichter aus der Umwelt wieder zu entfernen wie jeglicher Bleistaub, der wohl den meisten Eintrag in die Umwelt durch den Menschen ausmacht.


----------



## angler888 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bleialternative*



Purist schrieb:


> Weil die Bearbeitung/Herstellung von Blei problematisch ist. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass Blei natürlich im jedem Boden steckt, und auch selbst dann durch den Menschen ins Grundwasser/in Gewässer gelangt, wenn er kein verbleites Benzin nutzt, Angelblei versenkt oder es für andere Zwecke nutzt.
> Selbst Angelblei in kleinster Schrotform, ist ungefährlicher und leichter aus der Umwelt wieder zu entfernen wie jeglicher Bleistaub, der wohl den meisten Eintrag in die Umwelt durch den Menschen ausmacht.



Wie du selbst sagst die Bearbeitung/Herstellung ist problematisch und dasselbe gilt für Angelblei. 
Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass man es vermeiden soll wenn dies ohne größer Umstände möglich ist. Auch bei der Jagd wird dies schon teilweise umgesetzt.


----------

